# Drug Testing



## bigsamstheman (Jun 30, 2016)

Was hoping for some advice,  I have recently started a cycle of Test Prop and Tren A.  I have taken 100 milligrams of each EOD twice now so 2 dose of each.  I have now been told that the new company I work for test for both party drugs and steroids.  Can anyone tell me if I stop now how long would it be until my urine would test clear and if I stayed on the cycle what would the chance of these compounds showing up in a norm steroid screening??


----------

